# Push Me - Pull You...



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, Who only pulls with the draw side, and who pushes as well as pulls????


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Well.. I guess I'm a Push and Puller.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

jmoose77 said:


> well.. I guess i'm a push and puller.


+1


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

generally pull only, I got in that habit to make the least movement while hunting.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm a push and puller.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*well*

Never really thought about it. I guess I just pull. My wife pushes and pulls her bow. I think she does because she shoots a little more weight than she should.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I was a little curious how the radical cam/no valley finger shooters done it. To get the push/pull timing just right, you have to have the draw pretty well perfect to get the shot to break in line.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

I push and pull.


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Push & Pull


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

im a puller


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Push pull recurves and compounds drawn fingers, as well as compounds by release........but the push ends before the pull does.

I don't move much in the push, just a slight bend in the elbow, bow hand moves maybe 6" in the completion of the cycle.


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Pull till I'm at my anchour point,
pull at bit more into the back wall
with the pin on the target
and feel it in my back then I'm good to go.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

huntsome said:


> Pull till I'm at my anchour point,
> pull at bit more into the back wall
> with the pin on the target
> and feel it in my back then I'm good to go.


Ditto


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

glass3222 said:


> generally pull only, I got in that habit to make the least movement while hunting.


Yep, me too......nothing worse than seeing a "so-called" bowhunter have to "sky-draw" his/her bow to break it over......when I see that, I know it has to be a target-shooter, since no self-respecting whitetail would stick around with all that excessive movement going on! ukey:


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> Yep, me too......nothing worse than seeing a "so-called" bowhunter have to "sky-draw" his/her bow to break it over......when I see that, I know it has to be a target-shooter, since no self-respecting whitetail would stick around with all that excessive movement going on! ukey:



While I do shoot with a push/pull style , the push part would be unnoticeable to someone watching , and i would think that anyone sky drawing is not necesarily a by product of the push / pull shot , but just plain old ego when they set the poundage on their bow to heavy to begin with and the set up is more than they can handle ....... accurately ....... they mite get the bow broke over , but my guess would be that they will not shoot as well as if the bow was turned down to a weight that they can handle


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Pull only here.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Pull, I started doing it that way for hunting.


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

My shoulder is getting a little "funny" so I start my draw with my drawing arm at half draw and push it forward with my bow arm. Then I pull against the stops and expand forward and firmly against the stops until the shot happens. 

I translated this to shooting my longbow and it works awesome but without stops.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

push and pull for me :darkbeer:


----------

